# Ruger LCR.



## One Legged Josh (Jan 27, 2008)

I just put my order in for my LCR at the local gun shop, does anyone else carry one? I have done alot of research for my "carry" gun and decided this is the one. I have yet to read a bad review.
If you own one, do you have any issues? Any info appreciated. Holster? Favorite +p loads?


----------



## pj4wd (Dec 9, 2009)

O L Josh, I've got the SR9 and the LCP. I'm going to get the LCR to have the Hard R line. Just have'nt got there yet. Read reports on the LCR and it all sounds good. After you pick yours up and put some lead down range with it let us know how it handles. The LCR is one of the guns on my "Don't need but gotta have" list and possibly the new compact sr9.


----------



## BigV (Nov 11, 2004)

One Legged Josh said:


> Favorite +p loads?


With the Aluminum frame is this gun rated for +P ammunition?
I couldn't find any information regarding recommended ammunition type.


----------



## Ken G (Apr 9, 2004)

You can download the owner's manual on Ruger's website and it says +P's are acceptable.


----------



## One Legged Josh (Jan 27, 2008)

Ken is correct; the LCR is rated for +P loads. At 13.5 ounces I think it is going to be a great carry gun, and I will let everyone know how it handles.


----------



## scallop (Apr 1, 2007)

my wife has one as her carry, i must say i love that little gun. surprisingly accurate and decent trigger for a DAO. recoil is a bit snappy especially with the +P's but that is to be expected with such a lightweight. definately not a plink all day piece but perfect design for a ccw, i may even get one as my summer gun. she has the crimson trace grips which just enhance the weapon.


----------



## One Legged Josh (Jan 27, 2008)

Well, my new LCR came in today. I put a 1/2 box thru it and really like it, it a little snappy, but not too bad. The front sights are nice and high, and it has the best d.a.o. trigger I have ever felt. This is a great choice for carry.


----------

